

Google Places, Concerns Rise That Google Just Wants To Link To Its Own Content - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/27/with-google-places-concerns-rise-that-google-just-wants-to-link-to-its-own-content/

======
gojomo
I've also just noticed in the past few weeks: every search for a health
condition now has a Google Health result first.

And as if the first position wasn't enough, these results also have a click-
attracting graphic. (Few other results, also mostly from Google sites, have
such graphics.)

Organiz^H^H^H^H^H^H^HAssimilating the world's information?

